# 10/22 Stainless Bull barrel



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Didn’t end up with the S&W 622VR. But ended up with a Ruger 10/22 stainless heavy barreled hammer forged 22. Im more excited for this then the S&W that I was trying to get. I just love the look and the feel of it. I’ve never seen a factory barrel shaped like this before. Taking it out for a test run next week.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Good looking for sure, never go wrong with the 10/22,


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Where did you find the SS barrell?


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Kenlow1 said:


> Where did you find the SS barrell?


It’s a factory barrel. Came that way from Ruger except the scope


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

Friend has the blued version, shoots very well!


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Good outfit. I used 10/22s for years as primary squirrel gun. I handed them out to family no long ago.
Only have one left, a original Sporter. I got 77/22 when they first came out, been shooting it since. The 10/22 is best rifle for the money. The older guns shot as well as the newer specialty models. I bought the Trigger Kits for 10/22s by the carton. They were $20 last time I bought, well worth it and easy to put in.


----------

